# What type of interior finish for Black Cherry and Red Oak?



## mrkcruzr (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a couple projects I have been working on and I'm getting down to the finishing and I am lost. One project is a wine bottle holder from a black cherry slab I sanded down through the high grits, I would like it to be finished with a high gloss that brings out the grain, It won't be getting much abuse so durability is not really and issue and texture of the wood is not really desired ( I have seen many bowls finished with a smooth high gloss finish which is what I am kinda looking for). The other black cherry project is just a coffee table that will be getting abused so durability is a little more important but bringing out the grain is the main idea with it. Then finally I will be working on a Red Oak counter that will be getting stuff spilled on it and such so I was thinking about just putting that thick glaze or bar coat on it but I'm wondering if anyone else had any other ideas for it. This may not be the right place to post this so if I could be pointed in the right direction that would be helpful too. Thank you.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 12, 2012)

mrkcruzr said:


> I have a couple projects I have been working on and I'm getting down to the finishing and I am lost. One project is a wine bottle holder from a black cherry slab I sanded down through the high grits, I would like it to be finished with a high gloss that brings out the grain, It won't be getting much abuse so durability is not really and issue and texture of the wood is not really desired ( I have seen many bowls finished with a smooth high gloss finish which is what I am kinda looking for). The other black cherry project is just a coffee table that will be getting abused so durability is a little more important but bringing out the grain is the main idea with it. Then finally I will be working on a Red Oak counter that will be getting stuff spilled on it and such so I was thinking about just putting that thick glaze or bar coat on it but I'm wondering if anyone else had any other ideas for it. This may not be the right place to post this so if I could be pointed in the right direction that would be helpful too. Thank you.



Sounds like lacquer or poly u is what you need. Poly with yellow so if that doesn't suit then use lacquer though its not as tough.


----------

